# Some yellowing in the leaves



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my plants are showing yellow leaves at the bottom. I've checked everything and i don't know whats causing it. Is it okay if the roots come out from the bottom of the pot? Also one of my seedlings is showing yellow tips while all the others are fine, what could it be? I've been trying to keep everything in check but something is always wrong.


----------



## the pale rider (Jan 15, 2009)

I am having the exact type of problem with my 1 of seedlings i dunno what it is either i wish someone could help!!!!!


----------



## the pale rider (Jan 15, 2009)

On the bigger plants that are yellowing- i read on this site that when they start budding they focus there energy to the buds and the least important leaves yellow out and fall off!? maybe thats whats going on with them!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jan 15, 2009)

its is hungry, looks natural to me some plants lose there first set of finger leafs early, but i would be giving them full strength nutes, as for the seedling, ez up let it grow and water it looks dry, what are you growing in ??? doesnt look to have any perlite in it....


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 15, 2009)

During the plant's growth, it is natural for it to shed the bottom leafs as growth progresses.  The leaf that is completely yellow is the first three tiered leaf from germ right?  Roots coming out of the bottom can lead to bigger problems.  If left in run-off from watering, fungus and mold can develope on them stunting growth serverly.  And serious root problems can kill your plant (not to scare you, I don't think your there).  Your pics do not show how large the plant is overall so I cannot determine if it may be rootbound. You may need to transplant to a bigger pot.  How long has it been in veg? 3-4 weeks? and how large is the container?  The yellowing tips is a different condition that may have several factors.  Check the ph... If the ph is off add dolimite lime to correct this.  This turned out to be a solution for my problem.  It may also be fert burn from over feeding or nute lock out, or Mg defficencey, or even heat stress (but I don't think your lights are causing this. They don't appear to be charred but yellowing from the inside).  So give us some feed back... Tell us what's going on... good luck to you!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 15, 2009)

gettinggray is right on,

   What do you have going there with your soil ?,  and ditto it does look a bit dried out there.  As was said,  it is common for the lower set to yellow and drop. Some of my plants have dropped throughout their entire lives and near drove me nuts trying to fix what nature does naturally.
  So yes lower sets can drop and as for the other plants that don't have any yellowing of the leaf tips yet it maybe that they are just a wee bit behind. I looked at your soil up close but need you to tell us what's in the mix ?
Lighting info would be helpful too. Basically we need to give you the best answers so we need all the info from water to soil to lights, Ph and any nutes ?
Help us to help you right ?


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 16, 2009)

The stuff I'm using for soil is Sab Torf German peat moss, i added perlite to it but after watering a few times the roots were hanging out the top so i added a handfull of unmixed soil on the top just to keep the roots beneath the soil. The place is humid cos i cant leave the vents on during the night ( i have pesky neghbours). Since the humidity is high i try to water only when the soil is dry. It's the 6th week of veg and I have them under a 400w MH hanging about 40cm from the plants, it's on 24 hours a day. What I don't understand is that all of my 8 plants have been under exactley the same conditions but one of them is REALLY big. It's showing maturity allready and it's growing at a rate not comparable to the others. Then there is another two that are good but last night i saw there leaves curling in as if they have been watered too much. I water every other day and i changed all the pots last week. I don't use nuts cos this stuff is suposed to have everything. Last time i check the PH was around 6.8. We have a high PH in our tap water, been using trying to keep it down. I take readings from the run off. My own guess is this Sab Torf stuff is breaking down and messing up the PH got to take a reading again.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 16, 2009)

Is that pure peat moss CrimsonUndertow or is it a compost with peat moss as part of the formulation?

If pure may be too acidic I'da thought so what is your runoff ph?

And as regards your yellowing,well its just NOT natural for a young plant to have any significant amount of it during early growth if ph and nutrient levels are good.

My plants currently in my grow are 20 days in flowering and I've not had any significant yellowing at all and all leaves are intact,bar 1 or 2 in 13 clones.

It does occur in late flowering however and varies hugely between strains.


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 16, 2009)

During my first hydro grow i lost alot of leaves to yellowing and shriveling up.  My hydro guy said it might be colder temps.

Theres also nitrogen deficiency, PH problems, etc.


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok. I think there is something wrong with my PH meter. I gota get a proper digital one this one sucks. Also i think my humidity levels are too high. I've separated the sick plants and put them in my room I'll see if it changes anything and then post. The peatmoss is pure, the guy at the gardening store gave me some kind of sand (sterile sand) that he said i should mix 50/50 with the peat moss but since I had perlite aded, I mixed less of it into the poeatmoss (30%). Am I right in thinking any kind of curling without yellowing is related to humidity and if yes is there any other way of reducing humidity other then venting (like the stuff they use in packaging).


----------



## Rockster (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi again CrimsonUndertow,

 well if you've added perlite the ph of the peat moss will still be the same and probably too acidic as perlite is I think ph neutral?

Is there any ph info on the compost bag?

As I said before,if you ph your run off you might get an indication of whats occuring.

Also,curling leaves is due to low humidity and high humidity is good in veg,the plants like it and they also like it in flower but high humidity invites mold which is why everybody bangs on about it even though the plant does better in high humidity conditions,apart from the increased risk of mold.

Many growers I know always top their plants which sorts out budrot as the strains grown today have been bred for these huge top cola's which are in effect moisture traps even in well vented conditions.


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, I took some new pics today, the first three are the plants that are showing curling. I saw mold on my seedlings (I think it's mold), which means that I have humidity. Also the difference between the two plants which have been under the same conditions. Also the lamps, and whats on the peat moss packaging. It says:

Slightly to medium decomposed white peat.
Degree of decomposition H2-H5
pH value (2.5, 3.5)


----------



## Rockster (Jan 16, 2009)

Well ph 2.5-3.5 is very acidic so if it were me I'd remove the plants and gently shake off as much soil as possible and repot in a decent compost that canna likes.

It sounds a bit drastic but as you are in veg its no problem as the plants will reestablish themselves and go on to grow perfectly as the alternative is dressing with lime and maybe feeding with a high ph'd plant feed which is a lot trickier.


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, I think your right cos I checked with a pH bar and it was really acidic. All I can say is that a good pH meter goes a long way. Interesting how the plants that don't have this kind of peat moss had no problems. I Paid 40$ for the whole pack, is there anyway to raise the pH of the peat moss without removing it?


----------

